# Mountain Man quotes



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

"I'll quit when I can't see over the dirt"

"Unfortunately common sense isn't common anymore"

Tonight's the 1st time I watched the show


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Show got cancled by my boob tube two shows ago.

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

griffondog said:


> Show got cancled by my boob tube two shows ago.
> 
> Griff
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


X2. could have been a good show. what I see is pure BS.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

gilgetter said:


> X2. could have been a good show. what I see is pure BS.


 This show is rhe biggest crock of BS on TV. Watched half of one show and never again.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Scout 2 said:


> This show is rhe biggest crock of BS on TV. Watched half of one show and never again.


X4 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

Grizzly Adams was a more real show than this mountain man reality show.


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

gilgetter said:


> X2. could have been a good show. what I see is pure BS.


X2.... Around every corner someone is going to get eaten by something... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm the only mountain man around these parts


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

That show is really bad.
That show is really bad.
That show is really bad.
I was really hoping it would be good. but...
That show is really bad.


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

ForestvilleJack said:


> Grizzly Adams was a more real show than this mountain man reality show.


Now that was a good show, why dont they ever do reruns of that?????????


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

I love how the 1/4 ton toyota pickup with a wooden box that the horses had to pull some how weighed 5 ton. I agree the show could be a good show if they took out all the drama B.S.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Didn't appreciate the statement that a 330 would break your hand. Many people have been caught by them and I've yet to hear of one broken bone. 

Like all reality shows, it's about the drama


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

In the last 3 years I have snapped my hands by 330s more times than I care to admit. The mere fact that the break happened this past Spring was a fluke. I had stuck my finger in the spring eye of the 330, where it did not belong, otherwise, I would not have been hurt at all.

I'm with you on that one. I can't appreciate it either.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

They had to pull the Toyota out with the horses because a tow-truck couldnt get to it even though it was on a road......***?


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

Diggdug said:


> They had to pull the Toyota out with the horses because a tow-truck couldnt get to it even though it was on a road......***?


LMFAO Good point!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

I have to agree also, the show is a joke.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I was hoping for something that was at least somewhat believable. I started recording it for friends up north that mostly live off what they grow, raise, hunt or fish. I quit recording it last week.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

the shows a joke right! there going to say ha ha soon. the guy in alaska never caught any fur but had a bunch to get to the buyer. why couldn't they of showed that part of the show and to be afraid of the wolves when aren't wolf pelts from up there bring big bucks?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

wildlife chaser said:


> the shows a joke right! there going to say ha ha soon. the guy in alaska never caught any fur but had a bunch to get to the buyer. why couldn't they of showed that part of the show and to be afraid of the wolves when aren't wolf pelts from up there bring big bucks?


They can twist the footage to make it seem like anything happened, its all to fit their agenda, its dangerous living in the mtns, danger at every turn... it is much safer to live in the city like everyone else... Lol

Anyone see that bumble bee commercial on sound editing? That perfectly prooves my point.

All these shows are lies and twisted to stigmatize the people on the show and how they live, they think thats what the audiance wants to watch.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

